# pelican vs storm vs nanuk vs seahorse



## LavaASU

Which one is the best? I have a nanuk carry on size one that I use as a tool box. Thinking about getting a second one to use as an actual carry on (they keep gate checking half the bags and I've had too many things get broken). I don't love the pelican latches. I do love the nanuk latches, but it doesn't seem as sturdy as the pelicans. Never used a storm case (that I remember).


----------



## dvsDave

Storm is owned by Pelican now, not sure if they've changed any designs or consolidated the product lines at all. 

Never played with a nanuk case. *Some* Storm cases have an easier latch mechanism than the pelicans.


----------



## ruinexplorer

There are still some differences in the Storm/Pelican latches, but I still would prefer Nanuk cases. Also, if you ever plan on using the Nanuk cases for anything other than a tool case, there are a few other benefits to them.


----------



## LavaASU

ruinexplorer said:


> Also, if you ever plan on using the Nanuk cases for anything other than a tool case, there are a few other benefits to them.



Hey Ruinexplorer, what do you mean by this?


----------



## ruinexplorer

LavaASU said:


> Hey Ruinexplorer, what do you mean by this?


 
Things like the intergrated bezel system, which allow you to mount equipment inside.


----------



## albinotuba

ruinexplorer said:


> Things like the intergrated bezel system, which allow you to mount equipment inside.



Pelican and Storm cases can do this too.


----------



## ruinexplorer

albinotuba said:


> Pelican and Storm cases can do this too.


Not quite the same thing, at least in the ones I have seen recently. http://www.pelican.com/case_category/CaseSize/ Last I saw, they could add equipment mounts, but was not part of the original case. Plus I do like the Nanuk latching mechanism better.


----------



## Niall

Not used the Nanuk cases so can't comment on them in particular. That said, I bought my current tool box (a Peli 1610) about 10 years ago now and its still hollding up to be lobbed in and out of trucks on a almost daily basis. The catches can be a bit of a pain but I've never been unsure if the catch has done up!


----------



## gafftapegreenia

I love my Storm case. Latches are easy to use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Reno1968

I have recently come across a new manufacturer named Crash Cases, based in Texas. They have truly great quality cases, at amazing prices. Just as good as the Pelican at a much better price point. www.crashcases.com
has anyone else tried these out?


----------

